# Orvis leader stretcher tarpon



## orchid (May 11, 2014)

I have for sale a Orvis tarpon fly leader stretcher case. They are no longer available and are hard to find in this excellent condition. Color is a teal green and measures 22"x7". It has space for 10 leaders or you can double them up. A quality Orvis product. YKK zipper, canvas material. A low price of $40.00. plus cost of shipping or you can pick it up in Lakeland, FL.  (706)506-4304


----------



## orchid (May 11, 2014)

SOLD


----------

